# Police: 2 men shot in Plymouth



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

PLYMOUTH - Police say two men have been seriously injured in a shooting in Plymouth.

The shooting happened at about 1 a.m. today, and police are searching for the suspect. He was described as a light-skinned black man with long hair, and wearing a white shirt, a blue sweat shirt and jean shorts.

Police: 2 men shot in Plymouth - BostonHerald.com


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

1 Dead, 1 Critical In Plymouth Shooting 13 mins ago


----------

